

Ask HN: Meetup in Miami in August - brianbreslin

So I normally organize the Refresh (http://refreshsofla.org ) meetups in Miami, and was thinking the August one could be a HN community meetup. Anyone here interested in participating? Maybe showing off something they've been working on?<p>In typical refresh format, we'll have pizza and sodas (beer if the venue allows it).<p>Comment away on topics or suggestions.<p>thanks
Brian
======
adyus
I'm in. Do we need to RSVP?

~~~
brianbreslin
Once we lock down a date I'll post a facebook event so we can all RSVP and I
know how many pizzas to order.

~~~
adyus
Just a suggestion, based on a different meet I'm attending: have you tried
meetup.com?

